# Series S Internal SSD Upgrade



## peanutpckrupper (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone else has done this yet, but I upgraded the internal SSD for my series S with one from a broken series X I purchased on ebay. 
If you want to do this swap, you'll need to clone all of the partitions from the original 512gb ssd to the 1tb ssd with the exception of the user content partition. If you put the ssd in straight from the series x, it won't power on. 
Also if you want to use your old 512gb ssd as an expansion card just buy one of the cfexpress to m.2 adapters, delete the partitions from the drive, and you should be good to go.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2022)

We've got an entire thread dedicated to upgrading the storage drive of Xbox One's in the Xbox One section.
Multiple people upped to 2TB HDD or more, some upgraded to SSDs.


----------



## peanutpckrupper (Apr 1, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> We've got an entire thread dedicated to upgrading the storage drive of Xbox One's in the Xbox One section.
> Multiple people upped to 2TB HDD or more, some upgraded to SSDs.


This is a series s chief. Afaik it hasn't been done.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2022)

Yup, this upgrade has been done before by TronicsFix, with limited success - it works “sometimes” due to an additional Microsoft lock-out chip on the internal SSD’s. There’s a more reliable storage expansion option - dedicated “CF Express-to-m.2” adapters which will happily take any SSD from select manufacturers as long as they feature a controller the Xbox recognises. It’s more cost-effective and allows you to break past the 1TB barrier, from what I can gather. The upgrade above can only be performed using a donor Xbox drive and isn’t guaranteed to work in all cases.


----------



## peanutpckrupper (Apr 1, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Yup, this upgrade has been done before by TronicsFix, with limited success - it works “sometimes” due to an additional Microsoft lock-out chip on the internal SSD’s. There’s a more reliable storage expansion option - dedicated “CF Express-to-m.2” adapters which will happily take any SSD from select manufacturers as long as they feature a controller the Xbox recognises. It’s more cost-effective and allows you to break past the 1TB barrier, from what I can gather. The upgrade above can only be performed using a donor Xbox drive and isn’t guaranteed to work in all cases.


Tronicsfix didn't do it on a series s. He put the drive in and it didn't boot up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2022)

peanutpckrupper said:


> Tronicsfix didn't do it on a series s. He put the drive in and it didn't boot up.


I’m pretty sure it worked on one of the attempts, he tried a couple of different combinations and consoles - I can’t quite recall, it was a while back. It is good to see that the lockout can be defeated or fooled, however - it adds to the longevity of the system, provided the user makes a backup of their drive and stores it safely.


----------



## CaptainSlayHoes (Jul 25, 2022)

Nice! This will be my next mod once i run out of space.


----------

